# New member



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

I am new to the site and thought I would check-in. We just purchased an Outback 28 RS-S. We are to pick it up on March 10th, which happens to be our 20th wedding anniversary.








We have owned a Coleman Cheyenne pop-up for about seven years. We have three kids (ages 16, 13 and 5) and have been looking to "upgrade" for about 2-3 years. We first saw the Outback last summer and really liked it. It had a lot of features we liked. Of course, having a bathroom is exciting to us coming from a pop-up. I've done a good bit of research and it it looks like the Outback is what we are looking for.
Because we owned a Coleman, we did look at the Caravan, but it seemed to have more problems and was not as well built. I downloaded a pre-inspection check list to use at the dealer, but is anyone aware of any particular area that would be of extra concern?
We live in Western Maryland and still have snow and can't wait for the melt so we can start camping. I have already picked up some good tips from this site, thanks. 
Excited to be one of you


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

polygraphpat said:


> I am new to the site and thought I would check-in. We just purchased an Outback 28 RS-S. We are to pick it up on March 10th, which happens to be our 20th wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome and hope you enjoy your Outback!!!! Set it up in the yard and do several ---dry runs--- before taking it out. We tried this and was able to learn a whole lot about what it would do. We came from tent camping for 10 years and then into our Outback







. BEST move we ever made.No more wind or rain or snow to upset our adventures 
Enjoy Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Pat! Your step up will make a huge difference.

For specific issues I would look closely at all the topics in our "Problems, Solutions, and Aftermarket" section. You will learn much there.

Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Patrick,

I used the PDI list from Dave's RV Checklist Page

Of the reading here and other forums there were a few issues I made sure to check either at the dealer or at home. Our 28RS-S had none of these issues. Our dealer was aware of the Gray/Black water tank issue. The only problem that I've found was the black drain pipe which runs under the stove leaked. I'd add that to the list, running plenty of water through it to see if you see any drops of water.

Here is my list:
[*] Gray and black tank labels often installed in reverse positions
[*] Fenders not attached to center support
[*] AC breakers were labeled wrong
[*] Damaged Bed seals from rain catcher
[*] Wrong size mattress on lower bunks
[*] Crushed air duct (fill water tank, turn on furnace and check air flow)
[*] Check size or return air cover

Enjoy your new camper.


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks guys. Lots of good advise. I will take a copy of your list, Y-Guy. My dealer has a good reputation in this area, so I think everything will go fine. Just can't wait.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!

You look like you are ready for your PDI. Hope you enjoy it as much as we do ours.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Patrick that's a huge plus too. My dealer has been very good after the sale. I've had 3 calls from my salesman, 1 from the PDI guy and one from the GM. I mentioned the water leak today when I picked up my license plates and they were ready to schedule me in for the first of the week. Told them I may do it myself since I want to reroute the plumbing perhaps. They apologized for the leak and asked if ti showed up during the PDI. Overall made me feel very good about my choice to buy locally.


----------

